# Help me choose a new snowblower Honda vs Yamaha



## mazdarules

I am in the process of purchasing a new snowblower for use around my home. I have narrowed down the field to either the Honda HSS928TCD or the Yamaha YS1028J as the best options for me available on the Canadian market. Both of these units have the big features I am looking for: Made in Japan, on board battery for starting, gas assisted auger height adjustment, 28" clearing width, track drive.

Honda HSS928TCD Price: $3,899
Pros:
- Local dealer 5 mins from my home
- Long term parts availability is excellent from Honda
- full electric chute function
- Backup recoil starter
- Lower purchase price
Cons:
- Smaller engine size
- lighter weight may hinder function on built up ice and snow
- the engine is not fully enclosed

Yamaha YS1028J Price: $4,099
Pros:
- Larger engine size
- heavier weight
- Sheet metal used around the auger assembly is much thicker
- The discharge chute is lined to prevent snow buildup
- The engine is fully enclosed
Cons:
- Higher purchase price
- The closest dealer is 2.5 hours from my home
- Parts availability is usually crappy from Yamaha as the unit ages
- the chute control is not fully electric
- no backup recoil starter


So, which unit would you choose and have I missed any important items from my analysis?


----------



## Coby7

Yamaha is quieter too, only parts you'll need are shear bolts so buy them at purchase time if none come with your kit. Are you sure you need a 28"?


----------



## lclement

We don't have yam in the USA but due to your dealer only a few minutes from home I would go Honda. 

The yam would probably be a good unit but parts and service look to be scarce... my gut says Honda.

Good luck!


----------



## pfn

Just because of the dealer I go with the Honda but I wouldn't get tracks. I have track and I sooo wish I didn't.


----------



## tinter

My Honda is unstoppable. I swear by it, not at it.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Both are fine machines. It might come down to which dealer you would put more trust in.


----------



## Freezn

You can't go wrong with either machine. Both machines are beasts and their performance is always best in class. It's the classic "Coke vs. Pepsi" battle. Red or Blue ??? I do think that there's an advantage being close to your dealer in the event something goes wrong or the machine needs servicing. Just comes down to personal preference. Just wish we had access to the Canadian version of the Honda HS928. That electric chute option is sweet.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Does the Yammy have a 14" impeller? If so, that would be my choice.


----------



## SnowG

5 hours round trip if dealer support needed? Maybe you can't get parts for a $4k machine?

Or, local support and availability for parts. 

Uh, what's there to think about? The big picture is that the thing's got to work when you need it. Don't sweat the details. Both fine machines.


----------



## pfn

SnowG said:


> 5 hours round trip if dealer support needed? Maybe you can't get parts for a $4k machine?
> 
> Or, local support and availability for parts.
> 
> Uh, what's there to think about? The big picture is that the thing's got to work when you need it. Don't sweat the details. Both fine machines.


If your heart is set on tracks I'm with SnowG.


----------



## dhazelton

5 minutes from home wins for me.


----------



## jtclays

A dealer that's 5 minutes away that sucks is no better than a great dealer 2.5 hrs away, IMO. I had a JD dealer literally 5 minutes from my house I wouldn't send al qaeda to. He has since lost his JD franchise support and sells motorcycles now. My dad uses a JD dealer over an hour away that will send a tech to his house with a phone call. If someones in the area already or the guy that lives closest to my dad brings something home with him and makes the call. If they are both great dealers I'd definitely get the one I liked the most regardless of distance as there is essentially no price difference. In your case, kinda like choosing between a local Benz dealer or far away BMW dealer. Good problem to have


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if you want a Yamaha make yourself happy take the drive and go it
if you want the Honda happiness is five miles away


----------



## AL-

> So, which unit would you choose and have I missed any important items from my analysis?


Why do you prefer tracks?


----------



## hover

mazdarules said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a new snowblower for use around my home. I have narrowed down the field to either the Honda HSS928TCD or the Yamaha YS1028J as the best options for me available on the Canadian market. Both of these units have the big features I am looking for: Made in Japan, on board battery for starting, gas assisted auger height adjustment, 28" clearing width, track drive.
> 
> Honda HSS928TCD Price: $3,899
> Pros:
> - Local dealer 5 mins from my home
> - Long term parts availability is excellent from Honda
> - full electric chute function
> - Backup recoil starter
> - Lower purchase price
> Cons:
> - Smaller engine size
> - lighter weight may hinder function on built up ice and snow
> - the engine is not fully enclosed
> 
> Yamaha YS1028J Price: $4,099
> Pros:
> - Larger engine size
> - heavier weight
> - Sheet metal used around the auger assembly is much thicker
> - The discharge chute is lined to prevent snow buildup
> - The engine is fully enclosed
> Cons:
> - Higher purchase price
> - The closest dealer is 2.5 hours from my home
> - Parts availability is usually crappy from Yamaha as the unit ages
> - the chute control is not fully electric
> - no backup recoil starter
> 
> 
> So, which unit would you choose and have I missed any important items from my analysis?


This is year #2 with my tracked 928 Honda. I have the USA version, but still think it's a top shelf machine. I look at your list of cons, and would like to point out that this 9hp machine will perform beyond, in fact it would easily move more snow than my old 11hp Craftsman. I also don't see this as a lightweight machine, try moving it while not running and you will see what I mean. Yes, the engine is in the open, but that won't hurt anything. Also like to point out that Electric start is not needed on this Honda in my opinion, these start 1st or 2nd pull. These Hondas have a very solid feel when you grab the bars. The only thing I would change would be the height, it's just a tad low for me, I'm about 6ft, but I don't really think of it anymore. Love that hydrostatic drive, works great. I imagine the Yamaha is good too, but I have no knowledge about those.


----------



## mazdarules

AL- said:


> Why do you prefer tracks?



I want a unit with the gas assist auger height adjustment. This feature is not available on wheeled units. Additionally, A tracked blower can climb the stairs to my patio area.


----------



## db9938

mazdarules said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a new snowblower for use around my home. I have narrowed down the field to either the Honda HSS928TCD or the Yamaha YS1028J as the best options for me available on the Canadian market. Both of these units have the big features I am looking for: Made in Japan, on board battery for starting, gas assisted auger height adjustment, 28" clearing width, track drive.
> 
> Honda HSS928TCD Price: $3,899
> Pros:
> - Local dealer 5 mins from my home
> - Long term parts availability is excellent from Honda
> - full electric chute function
> - Backup recoil starter
> - Lower purchase price
> Cons:
> - Smaller engine size
> - lighter weight may hinder function on built up ice and snow
> - the engine is not fully enclosed
> 
> Yamaha YS1028J Price: $4,099
> Pros:
> - Larger engine size
> - heavier weight
> - Sheet metal used around the auger assembly is much thicker
> - The discharge chute is lined to prevent snow buildup
> - The engine is fully enclosed
> Cons:
> - Higher purchase price
> - The closest dealer is 2.5 hours from my home
> - Parts availability is usually crappy from Yamaha as the unit ages
> - the chute control is not fully electric
> - no backup recoil starter
> 
> 
> So, which unit would you choose and have I missed any important items from my analysis?


Insofar as the reliability of either machine, I really think either way, you should be fine. With regards to the Honda not having all the shrouding, I find this to be a double edged sword. While it may be more aesthetically pleasing and may add to the sound deadening, it may also hide problems from a simple visual once over. So I'd say this one, for me, would be a tie. 

To me, and this is just me, parts availability and ease of access down the road are important. When I spend this sort of coin, I expect it to make my life simpler, and not into a dedicated road trip on the weekend. But with that said, if I liked how the shop 2.5 hrs treated me better, then I would also take that into account. 

And the other question I would have, would be, have you actually crawled a machine of either of their size up stairs? I ask this, because they can sometimes loose traction unexpectedly and yaw to one side or the other. Just prepare yourself, as these are not light machines, and you may not have the best footing when it does occur.


----------



## 94EG8

mazdarules said:


> I want a unit with the gas assist auger height adjustment. This feature is not available on wheeled units.


It's not needed on wheeled units, nor would it be possible. As someone that owns an HS1132 with such a feature it sure is nice though.


----------



## mazdarules

I ended up going with the Yamaha after a poor experience at the Honda dealer. The sales guy didn't even make the effort to walk across their lot to the power equipment showroom... Additionally, the parts guy got in an argument with me when I asked if a shop manual was available for the blower I wanted. 

The Yamaha dealer was great on the phone and told me they would hold a unit for me if I was going to drive to their showroom. They offered a great price and did not charge PDI or Freight on the unit so I decided to make the drive to see the Yamaha firsthand. The unit looked great so i decided to pull the trigger. Additionally, they printed a copy of the factory maintenance manual for me after it became clear that Yamaha did not have one I could order. I have attached a few pictures of the new unit.


----------



## tinter

It's too bad about your Honda dealer experience, the stories I could tell about mine ( found a better one ).looks like a great machine. I ran mine up the neighbors stairs last storm just to watch his jaw hit the ground. He said I never thought you could ever do that with one of those things. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## pfn

Not that I think there is a ton of difference in quality between a Honda and a Yam but if it were me... I'd go with the Yam as well. Good choice imho.


----------



## Mcharron

pfn said:


> If your heart is set on tracks I'm with SnowG.


Coby, I noticed that you have a Yamaha 624. I have just purchased one myself and am wondering if I should be concerned with its capability for the NB winter? Motoplex tells me I wil be very happy with it. 

Your thoughts?

Mike


----------



## JnC

Mcharron said:


> Coby, I noticed that you have a Yamaha 624. I have just purchased one myself and am wondering if I should be concerned with its capability for the NB winter? Motoplex tells me I wil be very happy with it.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Mike



Your level of concern should be the same as someone who brings a machine gun to a sword fight .


Case in point:


----------



## leonz

Can anyone explain to me what the new tapered metal box that sits in front of the controls of the 1028 Yamaha is for?, perhaps for the battery??


----------



## maritimelight

mazdarules said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a new snowblower for use around my home. I have narrowed down the field to either the Honda HSS928TCD or the Yamaha YS1028J as the best options for me available on the Canadian market. Both of these units have the big features I am looking for: Made in Japan, on board battery for starting, gas assisted auger height adjustment, 28" clearing width, track drive.
> 
> Honda HSS928TCD Price: $3,899
> Pros:
> - Local dealer 5 mins from my home
> - Long term parts availability is excellent from Honda
> - full electric chute function
> - Backup recoil starter
> - Lower purchase price
> Cons:
> - Smaller engine size
> - lighter weight may hinder function on built up ice and snow
> - the engine is not fully enclosed
> 
> Yamaha YS1028J Price: $4,099
> Pros:
> - Larger engine size
> - heavier weight
> - Sheet metal used around the auger assembly is much thicker
> - The discharge chute is lined to prevent snow buildup
> - The engine is fully enclosed
> Cons:
> - Higher purchase price
> - The closest dealer is 2.5 hours from my home
> - Parts availability is usually crappy from Yamaha as the unit ages
> - the chute control is not fully electric
> - no backup recoil starter
> 
> 
> So, which unit would you choose and have I missed any important items from my analysis?


Great comparison. I'm in the same as you, can't make up my mind on these two. Am surprised to hear that Yamaha parts can get iffy as machine ages. Am also looking at a Cub Cadet 3X Trac 28. Much less expensive and well rated by Consumer Report. I just wonder on how much of a compromise I would be making, Tried my nephew's today and was impressed with the handling and performance. Good luck.


----------



## had both

mazdarules said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a new snowblower for use around my home. I have narrowed down the field to either the Honda HSS928TCD or the Yamaha YS1028J as the best options for me available on the Canadian market. Both of these units have the big features I am looking for: Made in Japan, on board battery for starting, gas assisted auger height adjustment, 28" clearing width, track drive.
> 
> Honda HSS928TCD Price: $3,899
> Pros:
> 
> Local dealer 5 mins from my home
> Long term parts availability is excellent from Honda
> full electric chute function
> Backup recoil starter
> Lower purchase price
> Cons:
> 
> Smaller engine size
> lighter weight may hinder function on built up ice and snow
> the engine is not fully enclosed
> 
> Yamaha YS1028J Price: $4,099
> Pros:
> 
> Larger engine size
> heavier weight
> Sheet metal used around the auger assembly is much thicker
> The discharge chute is lined to prevent snow buildup
> The engine is fully enclosed
> Cons:
> 
> Higher purchase price
> The closest dealer is 2.5 hours from my home
> Parts availability is usually crappy from Yamaha as the unit ages
> the chute control is not fully electric
> no backup recoil starter
> 
> 
> So, which unit would you choose and have I missed any important items from my analysis?


----------



## 140278

had both
welcome to sbf. 
made in japan, i wish you luck on that


----------



## had both

i had a honda now got a yamaha its night and day differnce yamama out performs honda by far goes through heavy wet snow better also better icy hard stuff i live in newfoundland canada we had snowmageddon 91 cm or 3 feet (3 years running for the blower never replaced a part) same machines you asking about


----------



## orangputeh

had both said:


> i had a honda now got a yamaha its night and day differnce yamama out performs honda by far goes through heavy wet snow better also better icy hard stuff i live in newfoundland canada we had snowmageddon 91 cm or 3 feet (3 years running for the blower never replaced a part) same machines you asking about


id love to have a Yamaha to see the differences but there are no parts here.


----------



## RandomIslander

I picked up the 2021 Honda 928 2 days ago. So while no operating comments yet I’ll say that the chute looks to be the non-clogging version. I plan to rejet immediately and add a tachometer to see if I’m in the 3600rpm sweet spot. I would concur that the augur housing metal is not as heavy as the 15 year old ariens I sold. Will be a couple of months on the rock (Newfoundland) I suspect before I get to try it out.
Interestingly enough an acquaintance of mine that has a 2 year old Honda 928 (which sounds to be midst of the era of chute issues), that acquired a Yamaha with a house they purchased prefers his Honda. So a very direct usage comparison and favors the Honda. Take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## CalgaryPT

I've owned both brands. Both are terrific.


----------



## tabora

My former neighbor had an ancient Yamaha YT-665 back in the day (1987?) when my Honda HS80K1TAS was new. They were fairly comparable back then. When I went looking for a new snowblower in 2017 I was disappointed that I would not be able to get a new Yamaha (with support) here in Maine. There are a fair number of older machines around from before Yamaha pulled out of the US market.


----------



## CalgaryPT

tabora said:


> My former neighbor had an ancient Yamaha YT-665 back in the day (1987?) when my Honda HS80K1TAS was new. They were fairly comparable back then. When I went looking for a new snowblower in 2017 I was disappointed that I would not be able to get a new Yamaha (with support) here in Maine. There are a fair number of older machines around from before Yamaha pulled out of the US market.


I'll drop off a new Yamy for you in Maine using our business drone.

OK, there may be some technical challenges I'm glossing over.


----------

